# Good Evening. I'm Morgan Freeman



## Morgan Freeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Not Really...

But I do impersonate him on the internet.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Morgan Freeman and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Morgan Freeman. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, strange man! :happy:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe. 

Keep in mind that my Morgan-Freeman-authenticity-dar is quite sensitive. I'll be watching you, Freeman.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Femme said:


> Welcome to the cafe.
> 
> Keep in mind that my Morgan-Freeman-authenticity-dar is quite sensitive. I'll be watching you, Freeman.


It can't be that great, since it missed the only post made by the person.



Oh and, welcome to PC, Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

lol, welcome to PC.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome and might I add, I like you.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> It can't be that great, since it missed the only post made by the person.


My Morgan-Freeman-authenticity-dar isn't active in introductory threads. It is seething, however; waiting to pounce on the first real post our ostensible Mr. Freeman writes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not Really...
> 
> But I do impersonate him on the internet.



HES A PHONY!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Fabulous! Wait, aren't you pulling a Woody & marrying your adopted daughter or something to that strange incestual effect?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Morgan Freeman. Would you like a cookie?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Wonder when Will Smith and co. show up then. :tongue:
Anyways. 

Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any (technical) questions or problems about / with the forum, let me know.
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

